# 4x4 slash!!!!! coming soon



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

what ya'll think?????????????:thumbsup:


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

why not just electrify the slayer...wouldn't be hard to do being it is just a revo chassis. that wud be a good project for u this winter Mike...


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

no more projects for me, have enough projects now...lol


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

It will make a great addition to my stable! I will wait till I can get a stripped one off ebay though.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

i was hoping back when the slash first came out there would b a 4x4 version, but traxxas had to make their money off of the 2wd version first...


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

inferno, you can't drive in a circle, you need more than a 4x4, you Yankee Rednek!!!! :tongue:


----------



## slashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Any idea when it might be out & for how much? I'm guessing around the high $300 range if not low $400. It sure does look like a nice truck.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

sometime in Dec.Sugg retail is $399 so probably $450 ...LOL


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

maxxgullo said:


> i was hoping back when the slash first came out there would b a 4x4 version, but traxxas had to make their money off of the 2wd version first...


could not agree with you more!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

rednekdirtoval said:


> inferno, you can't drive in a circle, you need more than a 4x4, you Yankee Rednek!!!! :tongue:


lol..lol, shut up!!!!!!:wave:


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

rustytraxx said:


> sometime in Dec.Sugg retail is $399 so probably $450 ...LOL


Tower shows a retail price of $680 and they are selling it (today) for $395.
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYNB0**&P=ML

Maybe I should have pre-ordered 3 days ago when it was only $385.


----------



## mpython12 (Dec 18, 2006)

Estimated Stock Mid November. I want one! But maybe Asc Will have a sc10 4x4 soon..... the waiting game begine


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would think it will take Asc a while to come up with a 4x4 SC as they currently don't have suitable 4x4 drivetrain that can take the abuse that would be dished out. Maybe Thunder Tiger has something suitable?


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

Dosen't Ofna have a 4x4 SC based on the Hyper 9 chasis?


----------

